# Basement support post failure



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

What size are the floor joists, how far apart & what distance do they span ?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

That is only under the floor joists. There is no main support beam visible. Seems like an odd place for a support post.


----------



## fetzer85 (Dec 4, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> What size are the floor joists, how far apart & what distance do they span ?


The joists are 2" x 10" and are about 16" on center. These particular joists span 14' from the outside foundation wall to the main support beams.


----------



## fetzer85 (Dec 4, 2009)

joed said:


> That is only under the floor joists. There is no main support beam visible. Seems like an odd place for a support post.


The picture shows the outisde foundation wall - the support pole is about half way from the wall to the main support beams, approx. 7ft down the joist.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

That steel post looks like it was added to maybe compensate for a sagging floor.


----------



## fetzer85 (Dec 4, 2009)

Another question while we're at it...

The picture below shows the main 6"x6" wood support posts under the main support beam (3 2"x10" boards). Amongst all the clutter you can see the evenly spaced posts. They are spaced about 7' apart starting from the foundation wall however on the far end where I'm standing to take the picture, the gap between the last post and the foundation wall is about 11'. Do you think there should be an additional support for this big of a gap? It appears like there may have been one at one point in time based off a square shaped concrete patch in the floor, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

fetzer85 said:


> The picture shows the outisde foundation wall - the support pole is about half way from the wall to the main support beams, approx. 7ft down the joist.


It might be half way but a support post is not normally put under one joist or three joists with a 2x6 spanning them. It is normally put under a main support beam that the joists attach to or sit on top off.

You really need an expert to come in and measure the size and spans you have and calculate what should be there.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

fetzer85 said:


> The joists are 2" x 10" and are about 16" on center. These particular joists span 14' from the outside foundation wall to the main support beams.


2x10's should span ~16' depending up on species & wood grade
As stated you really do not see a post like that installed in the middle of "nowhere"
And a 2x6 laying flat is never used by a Pro (hopefully)
You say you were all in the middle of the living room, so only floor load
Usually 40psf, over a 5x5 sq area that should hold 1000# or more since the load is shared by surrounding floor

Looking at the joists is there any way to tell if there were existing knots or splits in the wood that weakened it ?
Definitaly get this looked at & fixed


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

You absolutely need an engineer to evaluate the framing system and supports. While they are doing the work, ask them to determine if the steel support posts are rated for permanent use, or are (as I suspect) rated only for temporary support, and not intended for long term use.

As previously noted, the posts are clearly in an odd location, and without a detailed investigation by a competent professional, there is absolutely no way anyone on this forum, or anywhere else, can tell you which beams are overloaded, which posts are suitable, and which joists are OK.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

The posts are bound to rust out when they are installed upside-down like they were.


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm also wondering if they shouldn't have dug down and installed footings first.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

jomama45 said:


> The posts are bound to rust out when they are installed upside-down like they were.


Why do you consider that upside down? That is the way I have always seen them installed.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

joed said:


> Why do you consider that upside down? That is the way I have always seen them installed.


 
Because the other end (the screw jack end) is far more robust when it comes to rust resistance. For a temp. post, it may not matter a whole lot. But I often see permanent posts poured upside down as well. It seems some people must believe that they need to have access to the screw end, when it never will get adjusted again in it's lifetime.


----------



## walkman (Jan 4, 2009)

It looks like a previous homeowner was trying to get the bounce out of the floor. I'd be more worried about why it rusted out and whether that also means any of the 6x6 posts have any rot. Your picture looks like one might. Nowadays the 6x6 would be set in a simpson connector that lifts the 6x6 off direct contact with the concrete. Does your basement periodically flood?


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm no expert, but I would think, if something that can be affected by moisture is to be put in a permanent location, there should be some kind of barrier between it, and the floor. A small piece of vapor barrier or something. Basement floors have a bit of dampness to it which will eat at metal, and wood. Wood will eventually rot, metal will rust, as seen. 

And yeah very odd location for a support, it may not even be needed.


----------

